

Principles of Effective Pricing Pages - peeplaja
http://conversionxl.com/10-principles-of-effective-pricing-pages/

======
notatoad
i find it hard to take advice from a site which puts a newsletter signup pop-
up over the article before i've read it.

~~~
peeplaja
This is a conversion blog, and I test what works. Results speak for
themselves. Using popups increases email subscriptions 10x. It'd be silly to
stop using it because some people don't like it. Personal preference is not a
business case.

~~~
nosse
Maybe it's not a business case. But respecting your customers is at least a
possible business strategy.

~~~
peeplaja
I only have the highest respect for all my customers. Using an email capture
tactic is not disrespect.

~~~
notatoad
degrading the experience for your existing customers in order to gain new
customers is the very definition of disrespect.

how much value do you actually get from those customers who are willing to
sign up for your email newsletter before they even read any content on your
site?

------
K2h
From a business perspective converting every potential customer to a happy
paying customer that you can profit from is the best. Extracting the highest
dollar that each customer is happy to pay will make you the most money but is
very hard to do.

Flat pricing can keep some customers that would have paid more from having to
do so, which is one reason I like it so much as a consumer.

I am amazed with the success of <http://www.humblebundle.com/> in non
traditional pricing. more economics should be built around what people are
happy to pay.

